# PS not saving files back into LR...



## GadgetRick (Jul 27, 2016)

So, for YEARS I've been using LR/PS to edit my photos. I use the, "Edit in..." menu item to open files I've got in LR in PS to edit them. When I exit the file in PS and save it, the file is imported into LR. Well, not this morning. All of a sudden, this isn't happening.

The file(s) is/are there on the hard drive, so PS is saving it but LR isn't importing it. On top of that, I can't even manually import it--files are grayed out like they're duplicates. I've tried checking/unchecking the duplicate selection in the LR import screen.

Anyone got any ideas as to what is happening? Using LR version 2015.5.1 and PS version 2015.1.2.

Thanks, this is really killing me.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 27, 2016)

Most likely, the files *are* imported back into Lightroom, that's why you can't import them manually. You probably don't notice, for example because of the way your grid is sorted (maybe sorted by 'Added Order', so the new file appears all the way to the end). Or perhaps you have an active filter that filters out the edited file.


----------



## Gnits (Jul 27, 2016)

A good tip from Victoria is select the image you were working on in Lr.  Then select from the Left Panel in Grid mode Catalag/All Photos. Ensure your grid is sorted by capture time.  If the psd image is in Lightroom then it should be beside the selected image.   Maybe, for some reason the image was saved in a different folder.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 27, 2016)

No, the derivative image should always be saved in the same folder as the original. However, as I explained, it's possible you don't see it because of your sort order, or some active filter, or because you are in a smart collection and the derivative file doesn't meet the criteria. That's why Victoria's tip is good, but make sure you also cancel any filters because otherwise you may still not see it.


----------



## GES (Sep 19, 2016)

I apologize for adding on to this thread late..but I just found it..
More often than I like.. I find my Photoshop files going to folders other than the original... I always attribute that to user error in some manner but have never really caught the reason? I've just accepted the fact that it happens....  The way I locate a missing Photoshop File....  I go back into Photoshop and Open Recent (Filename of missing LR file) ... When the file I'm missing opens I then select Save As... At this point  notice that the Photoshop Save As Dialogue shows you the folder location it will be sending the file to. I've found that this will be where Photoshop has sent the image.
Now don't really do a Save As.... I just use this to find out where Photoshop is sending the file..
At this point I go back to Lightroom and located that folder and move the missing image file to the correct location... 
Hope I made some sense....
George


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 20, 2016)

GES said:


> I apologize for adding on to this thread late..but I just found it..
> More often than I like.. I find my Photoshop files going to folders other than the original... I always attribute that to user error in some manner but have never really caught the reason? I've just accepted the fact that it happens....  The way I locate a missing Photoshop File....  I go back into Photoshop and Open Recent (Filename of missing LR file) ... When the file I'm missing opens I then select Save As... At this point  notice that the Photoshop Save As Dialogue shows you the folder location it will be sending the file to. I've found that this will be where Photoshop has sent the image.
> Now don't really do a Save As.... I just use this to find out where Photoshop is sending the file..
> At this point I go back to Lightroom and located that folder and move the missing image file to the correct location...
> ...



It makes sense that you can locate the image this way, but it doesn't make sense that you would have to do this. Photoshop should save the image in the same folder as the original. If it doesn't, you may have something else interfering with it. Perhaps you've set a preferred folder in a utility like 'Default Folder'.


----------



## BrJohan (Dec 21, 2016)

After "upgrading" to 2015.8, I experience the same problem. After editing an image in PS2017, I don't see it in the Grid view until I do "Go to folder in Library" and then back to my previous view. Sorting is by "Capture Time" as it should.

Is there a good way to revert to 2015.7? (Recently I had another trouble with 2015.8)


----------

